# Would you shave your face?



## indiegirl (Mar 26, 2011)

Would you shave your face? The reason I ask is I've talked to a lot of women who actually do. I never would have thought of shaving as an anti-aging step in my skin care routine. But..I guess it does have some pros. It would most definitely exfoliate. It would rid my face of this peach fuzz that cropped up overnight when I turned thirty. (gotta love aging) It wouldn't grow back darker or thicker as my bald derm informed me. He told me he would of been shaving his head everyday if that was true! It is a budget friendly alternative to dermaplaning. Skin turn over would be with in a shorter time. I know my hubs skin always looks fab right after he shaves. Just a thought. I might break out his Mach3. Thoughts?


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 26, 2011)

OK, I've talked about this subject more than one.

I had plastic surgery 10+ years ago, on my face. Since then, I now sprout a white goatee around my mouth. I use Retin A so I can't wax. So I tried shaving - and guess what: it works great!

I do not get darker hair - that is a huge myth. The hair continues to grow the colour it is - white.

Just a few words of advice:

Do a dry shave (no cream or soap). I used gel once and cut my lip.

Use a one or two blade disposable razor.

Dry shave only where the hairs are growing - takes about 30 seconds and I'm good for a month.

Hope that helps.


----------



## indiegirl (Mar 26, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean!! I have very fine peach fuzz. Granted, I know most women do...but good lord I have a lot. I also have super sensitive skin-so shaving seems like the only alternative. Waxing and creams would ruin my skin. I did buy this bendy wire contraption from QVC a while back. You roll it over your skin and it pulls the hair out! First: OUCH! Second: I had the worst ingrown hairs on my chin for about 3 months. They were lovely. Thanks for your input. I know my makeup will go on smoother and more flawless. Hmmm, aging! My mom never told me about this one=)


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 26, 2011)

Hair removal always seems so painful huh.

You could always try shaving a small patch of hair and see what you think.

I also think that the shaving does exfoliate the skin as well - I have more dry skin than hairs in the razor, by the time I'm finished.


----------



## divadoll (Mar 26, 2011)

I use these to shape my brow and also shave my girlstach on the corners of my mouth.  These are meant for dry shaving.  I don't shave my whole face.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't, i pluck (or wax) whatever hair i don't want. The rest of my peach fuzz is so thin it's invisible unless you magnify a picture. It may be a myth, but i also think it helps protecting my skin against the elements, especially my cheeks that get red so easily.


----------



## divadoll (Mar 30, 2011)

I think shaving eyebrows to shape is much more forgiving than plucking and waxing.  They grow back.  I had overplucked brow hairs in my years and I wish would grow back but they wont  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ls820 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've never tried shaving my face before. But I use a that little razor thing someone posted previously to shape my brows. or pluck my brows. for upper lip hair I'd either pluck or use an epistick


----------



## DachsieDogMom (Apr 5, 2011)

I have been thinking about doing this for a while.  Not sure when I'll be brave enough to give it a try but I know many women do this and love it.

I do use an epicare (that bendy thing) and it works great. Of course there is an ouch factor since you are pulling several hairs from the root the same time but I dont think its that bad.  I'm prone to ingrown hairs so its really not the best option for me.


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 5, 2011)

EPICARE!! I how I LOATHE you. That's what I was describing in my post about the bendy contraption. Gave me the worst ingrown hairs. For months. I'd rather settle for my chin peach fuzz. Well, I put fear aside and did it. I shaved with a mach3. It was over in under a minute. I took care of the long peach fuzz that seemed to only look worse after my application of my mineral makeup. Looks good. Feels smooth. Makeup looks stellar. I guess, I will assume I've always had peach fuzz...well, I know I did. But as I got older into my early 30's it just appeared one day and made itself at home. And brought guests. A lot of guests. The mach3 is so far the best. Quick and Easy. No need to go back over and over again. Which I assume gave me the ingrown hairs. I did try the eyebrow shapers. (Not on my eyebrows..I've never groomed,plucked, or tweaked my brows. I love my eyebrows) They worked to an extent but was not the clean shave I was looking for. So, I guess for all of you out there wondering?? Can I? I believe I can. I did...and I didn't melt.


----------



## Kitytize (Apr 11, 2011)

I have shaved my upper lip a few times. I need to do it again!


----------



## heartlee (Apr 12, 2011)

After reading a post (I think on here?) I tried it. I have the finest of blonde baby hairs on my face and although you can't see them and nearly 100% of people on earth have it, it just irritates me. I was nervous but it was fine! My makeup goes on smoother and I really do feel like my skin renewal has improved. I wondered why men getting better looking with age, hopefully this will work for me lol. Once it grows back, it's exactly the same. Not thicker or darker. An important point to make is to gently exfoliate your skin. to prevent any ingrown hairs. A soft washcloth in the shower will do just fine.


----------



## 19ten20 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use these to shape my brow and also shave my girlstach on the corners of my mouth.  These are meant for dry shaving.  I don't shave my whole face.


I used to use these too. They work awesome and have never caused me irritation.


----------



## Suyana07 (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think I will shave it


----------



## rosalyhudson (Dec 1, 2012)

It is totally depending upon the skin you have been shaving.


----------



## mellee (Dec 1, 2012)

Last week I tried Nair for the face.  Ended up with a goatee chemical burn.  Fortunately the bright redness and pain went away in a few days, but the skin was very hard.  After exfoliating a few times I was back to normal.  Never again! Bring back my razor and tweezers!


----------



## HopeClary (Dec 1, 2012)

I shave my face all the time. I don't do it like a guy has to, but I do, do it once a month at least &amp; I believe it keeps fine lines away from the mouth area. Been doing it since I was a teen.


----------



## BlingAndbeautyS (Dec 2, 2012)

I've been shaving my face for years and love it. I read somewhere that it was one of Elizabeth Taylor and Marilyn Monroe's beauty secrets or something like that for a smooth flawless face.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Dec 2, 2012)

You don't exfoliate your legs before you shave them right? And yet your legs are as smooth as silk after you shave them. Result: Shaving _is_ exfoliating. That's why you have smooth legs and guys have smooth faces after we shave. And I know that we guys don't exfoliate our faces before we shave.

Also, adding a lubricant such as a shaving creme, gel, bar or oil, will not only keep your blades sharper longer, and make your skin feel smoother, it won't microscopically rip or tear your skin when you shave. This ripping/tearing happens when you dry shave, hence ingrowns might happen and your skin will feel dry and irritated. Also women's faces are 30% thinner than a guys face, so lubrication is more important to protect the skin while shaving, regardless of how small or large the area is. And remember to moisturize afterwards, I don't think women have a problem with this part, but guys need constant reminding to moisturize afterwards.


----------



## Beautylicious4u (Dec 2, 2012)

I would never shave my face! as you'll end up having a stubble like men and it will only make your life worse off.   Trust me don't do it you will loose all your confidence if you will end up having a stubble.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 2, 2012)

It's a total misconception that shaving makes your hair coarser or that it makes you hairier. Male hormones make men's beards coarse. If shaving makes you grow more hair, balding men who shave their heads would regrow hair. You can shave all you want, fine hair will stay fine. If your hair suddenly get coarse, it's because of a hormone imbalance and medical attention is required.



> I would never shave my face! as you'll end up having a stubble like men and it will only make your life worse off.Â Â  Trust me don't do it you will loose all your confidence if you will end up having a stubble.


----------



## ameliacandco (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok, I'm so intrigued. Is the question on the table "How to deal with Facial Hair?" or "How to get smooth sexy skin?" I just finished a series of three DermaRoller treatments in an effort to get a grip on the acne scarring. $1,350 later, I'm definitely not above taking my husbands Gillette to my face if there's a chance I could get a better texture. Now, there's something to be said for the action of shaving stimulating the sebaceous glands too. All that lovely oil we spend the first thirty years fighting sure will come in handy later on. I'm not thirty yet but I'm holding out that my Crisco-like skin will get some kind of payoff for all that acne.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Dec 2, 2012)

About two months ago I got very tired of the very light 'shadow' my girlstache was making when I would put foundation on. One night I decided to shave it off. I just grabbed my Gilette Venus and went at it. I did have to use a bit thicker, more hydrating lotion on it for a few nights but it grew back so slowly, a bunch of shades lighter, and thinner hairs! I still haven't had to go back in and shave again. I def. recommend shaving it at night though, when I shaved my sideburns area before I put my makeup on one day, I had a few shades lighter skin area where I had shaved. Something about shaving at night gives the skin time to regenerate skin cells or something. Or at least that's what I think!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 4, 2012)

i personally never would. I tweeze that's it.


----------



## geritolgenocide (Dec 5, 2012)

Unfortunately I am one of those people who HAS to shave their face. I've been dry shaving my face since I was eleven. I can grow a pretty epic neck beard if I wanted but I don't really want to.. Anyway I'm finally able to go to the dr and fix the problem now. The hair will still continue to grow after the problem is taken care of. Tria laser is on my xmas list. *fingers crossed*


----------



## mimi12345 (Dec 5, 2012)

Apparently this is very common practice in Japan and some say it's the reason Japanese women have such beautiful skin.  Google it and you'll find tons of articles on it.  Here's just one I thought was good:  http://www.styleblueprint.com/health-and-beauty/women-shave-face/

I would definitely try it.


----------



## sallyjoseph (Dec 6, 2012)

I have never tried shaving my face before.

Conditioner is actually really good. I use it all the time. Since I started I've not had the same chafing of my skin which I got before.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Dec 6, 2012)

I've never even thought of shaving my face. My sister shaved her arms (like from wrist to shoulder) maybe like 6 years ago and I'm pretty sure she regrets it. It's like her dirty little secret and if she doesn't shave after a week or so she has stubble. arm stubble is NOT cool, lol. She feels like she has to keep it up or her boyfriend will feel the stubble and think she's weird, lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 9, 2012)

no way in hell would I shave my face :S I'm prone to ingrown hairs and wouldn't want that on my face ever...


----------



## helloall (Dec 10, 2012)

after reading all the posts i think i might try it today. as i have gotten older the peach fuzz on my face have seemed to move from just around my ears to on my cheeks and chin. i do not like it.


----------



## DesiredUsername (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm too scared to shave my face. I have baby peach fuz, but longer fuz on the sides of my mouth. Ive shaved my arm and they've grown in darker. I dont want my face like that


----------



## brandi9689 (Dec 12, 2012)

Plucking stimulates more hair growth.  You are better off shaving.  The best solution (it can be somewhat costly) is electrolysis- the only form of permanent hair removal. I had a lot of hair beginning to grow around my chin area.  Thanks to electrolysis-these hairs are completely gone.,


----------



## TirzahDyer (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for an interesting topic, I have what to me is *a lot* of peach fuzz from my side burns and along my jaw line even a bit down into the neck and a girlstache. This has made the application of foundation tricky as it does not look smooth in those areas and does seem a shade darker. I have been using one of those little battery operated bikini line trimmers to keep it in line... perhaps I will try shaving those areas, especially as there seem  to be so many of you who say its works... I will just have to do it without Hubby seeing or else I will never hear the end of it. I have been considering having laser hair removal done, but this would be a cheaper option...


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DesiredUsername* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm too scared to shave my face. I have baby peach fuz, but longer fuz on the sides of my mouth. Ive shaved my arm and they've grown in darker. I dont want my face like that


 exactly! I'm too afraid to ever shave! But I do wax.. even though it hurts like a mother...


----------



## DesiredUsername (Dec 14, 2012)

> exactly! I'm too afraid to ever shave! But I do wax.. even though it hurts like a mother...


 The only thing i wax is my eyebrows. Everything else i shave or pluck


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a bit of a girlstache and I wax it, I wax my eyebrows too, both of those I do by myself. I get my legs, a brazilian and got my arm pits once, but it didn't work too well. The lady that does my waxing uses just beeswax, a specific one she only gets from Chile, but I'm not in my country right now and I can't go to her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but oh I miss my waxing lady! Also the method she uses doesn't hurt that much, I'm soooo used to getting my brazilian now, maybe it doesn't hurt, or maybe everybody that complains it hurts, has less pain tolerance than me, idk, but when I see like girls holding each other's hands when they get waxed...it's like please...grow a pair


----------



## Anew (Dec 28, 2012)

I dont think i would shave i pluck and i do have side burns but not enough to make me shave. I tried that at home electrolosys pen and i felt like if u didnt get it in the follicle it made another hair pop up, like it activated another hair follicle.Shaving is scary maybe will try on upper lip to see the myth!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes. I have a few stray hairs that grow on the underside of my chin that I shave on a regular basis, and a bit of a girlstache that I get rid of by shaving. I also shave my eyebrows (not off, just shaping them and in between)...my friend introduced me to that in middle school, and I've never gone back since it works well and isn't at all painful like plucking or waxing.


----------



## wannabepoet (Dec 28, 2012)

i shave my upper lip and chin and around the sides of my mouth. the hair isn't dark but it is very visable. i use hair conditioner, shave cream or body wash to make a lather and i shave while i am in the shower. i am also 63 years old but if i use other methods i get ingrown hairs, even tweezing. i only have to shave a couple of times a week. i inherited this from my grandma!!!


----------



## Totem (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been doing it for around 10 years ever since I discovered  mini facial razors from the dollar Japanese store. My skin is silky soft. Here are three different types I recently purchased.


----------



## suenotto (Dec 29, 2012)

I waxed my mustashe once and with the tiny blond hairs gone, you could see my mouth wrinkles more easily. It seems that in my case the tiny hairs act as a softening around the mouth to camouflage my lines. I won't be waxing (or shaving) again.


----------



## rhondaf (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, seems like this would be a lot of pain or even thinking about cutting my face would bother me I know a guy I use to date he would speak about cutting his self shaving and I know it has to hurt, wow not me. Rhonda


----------



## ameliacandco (Dec 30, 2012)

Hair doesn't grow darker because you shave it. The reasons why it appears darker is because there is more surface of each individual hair that the eye sees. When hair grows, the end is tapered- so the very tip of the strand is nearly microscopic. When you shave hair, your creating a blunt end, which means that instead of tapering off you now have a very rounded end that the naked eye sees more. So it merely appears darker. Now, there is some truth to hair growing back thicker due to shaving, but that is because the action of moving a razor up and down the skin stimulates your nerves, muscles, follicles, sebaceous glands, etc (basically, gives them a work out) and that stimulates hair growth, similar to tilling a garden. However, how much it actually stimulates it is nominal. That's why waxing, laser, and threading are better options because they rip the hair out of the follicle rather than blunt it or stimulate the skin too often. 

Using an eyebrow shaper to remove peach fuzz on the face is not a bad idea, as it's a form of dermaplaning. Dermaplaning is an obscure technique not widely known that derms and esti's do occasionally to rid the face of the superficial skin cells. Think of it as awesome exfoliation. I don't rec commend using a shaper for brows or upper lip, however.


----------



## Sheila Bloise (Jan 4, 2013)

Do not shave hair in the face, this only makes it more coarse. I recommend to have* electrolysis hair removal* (electrical epilation) . This will remove hair permanently if done correctly and at the anagen stage of the hair. Then no more worries !!! 






For dry skin, try* facial exfoliator* and *moisturising facial mask*. 

For the peach tones in the face I would recommend to use *anti-age bb cream.* This is great because it looks natural.


----------



## Sheila Bloise (Jan 4, 2013)

for peach fuzz try* threading !!!! *


----------



## Totem (Jan 5, 2013)

I once had a classmate from the Middle East with a hairy orange mustache you could clearly see in the sunlight She thought that by bleaching it, it wouldn't be noticeable but it was. I wanted to shave it off for her. lol


----------



## theoneRizzles (Jan 6, 2013)

I shaved my face for several years (side-burn/cheeks, brows &amp; around the lips/stache areas).  Gave up shaving the sides of my face when I realized it was making my skin very rough and bumpy there and no amount or brand of moisturizer/cream was helping...  

Still do the brows &amp; lip areas though.  I use a battery operated bikini shaver for this &amp; is quick and easy.  

Even on the sides of my face, the hair *never ever* grew back darker or coarser.  

I get the sides of my face waxed periodically now when I go in for a hair cut.


----------



## theoneRizzles (Jan 6, 2013)

I shaved my face for several years (side-burn/cheeks, brows &amp; around the lips/stache areas).  Gave up shaving the sides of my face when I realized it was making my skin very rough and bumpy there and no amount or brand of moisturizer/cream was helping...  

Still do the brows &amp; lip areas though.  I use a battery operated bikini shaver for this &amp; is quick and easy.  

Even on the sides of my face, the hair *never ever* grew back darker or coarser.  

I get the sides of my face waxed periodically now when I go in for a hair cut.


----------



## pichu (Jan 15, 2013)

I would not shave my face just for exfoliation. I generally just tweeze my brows and around my top lip area if I have to.

I know a girl who had too much hair though and she would get it threaded.


----------



## sofiabeaute (Jan 18, 2013)

I watched a girl on youtube teaching how to do it ! I don't now if I would though as my facial skin is very sensisitive. If you want to and there are no cons for you I think you should!


----------



## kerriedc (Feb 1, 2013)

I shave my face two or three times a month.  It's a great exfoliant and I love how my skin looks without the peach fuzz. Choose a new, sharp razor, and begin using a downward stroke in quick, short movements to remove the hair. While you may be tempted to stroke upward for a closer shave, shaving in the same direction as the hair growth decreases the risk of ingrown hairs, something to be especially careful about when shaving the face.

I shave down the bridge of my nose, my forehead (which I essentially divide down the middle and shave horizontally from right to left on the left side of my forehead and from left to right on the right side of my forehead.


----------



## YoAdrienne (Feb 6, 2013)

Actually, I use a body scrub on my legs before I shave. Especially in the winter time. It removes the dead skin..


----------



## satojoko (Feb 6, 2013)

Just the thought of shaving my face scars the living hell out of me. People say it doesn't come back in darker for them but with my luck, I'd wind up looking like a fricken lumberjack. I wouldnt even get electrolysis done as I know some people who have wound up with scarring afterwards. Threading I'd love to get done. Until then, I'll keep plucking any stray hairs where it's necessary.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just the thought of shaving my face scars the living hell out of me. People say it doesn't come back in darker for them but with my luck, I'd wind up looking like a fricken lumberjack. I wouldnt even get electrolysis done as I know some people who have wound up with scarring afterwards. Threading I'd love to get done. Until then, I'll keep plucking any stray hairs where it's necessary.


 I've never had my hair grow back thicker, darker or coarser on my face or anywhere else on my body, and I've been shaving for about 10 years, face included!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 6, 2013)

I wouldn't. If you must do something, I would suggest waxing. I have sideburns, but I'm fortunate they're blonde so not obvious.


----------



## vitiligocure (Feb 7, 2013)

I have never tried yet. I think wax is quite enough for my skin. I feel its kind a manly kind of thing.


----------



## jaydhagberg (Feb 7, 2013)

Why yes, yes I would. But then again, I'm a boy.... XP


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 9, 2013)

I've done it, and it works really well!  And no, the hair does NOT grow in coarser or thicker - that's an old myth, and it's not true.  Actually, it grows back either the same, or finer.  I just do it on my "ladystache", and my "sideburns".  I've waxed too, but many times, the wax doesn't grab all the hairs.  With shaving, you get everything.  So I've done both, and really, the shaving works beautifully.

I do tweeze my brows - I'd be too worried that I would screw up the shape of my brows.  Plus, I've been plucking my brows for so many years now, the tweezed areas hardly grow back anymore. Luckily, I managed to shape them well!


----------



## katlyne (Feb 9, 2013)

I shave my face every now and then if I feel like I need to. luckily, I'm naturally blonde, so thats what all my random hair is so it's not tooo noticable, but I don't like the way it feels and I feel like everyone can see it, now that you mention it, I need to hop in the shower, my face feels hairy. lol


----------

